# CLOMID GIRLS DIET CLUB PART 4 ..



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI girls

well thats the last of the creme eggs finally gone, and i feel   haha  Had a lovely pizza hut at the Trafford Centre too to see me off.

Gotta stock up on food tomorrow after the gym so should be back to healthy eating again.  might try and get a chromium supplement to tide me over until the sugar is out my system again.  anyone here taking it and do you find it helps?

Hope you all had a better start to the week than me.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

 witchie, good luck!

Went to est est est last night, had a pasta with pesto, pine nuts and rocket. I've put it down as 10 points - what do you think?  Should I have put more down for it?  Had a glass of red vino and remembered my 3rd Met!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think 10 points is more than generous hun! In the eating out guide pasta with pesto is 8 points, and pine nuts won't be more than 1. Glad you had a nice time tho hun. And well done remembering your Met! That will help.

Witchie.....does Chromium help with sugar cravings then?? I'll have to get some if it does!

Well did go to the gym again last night, 3 point earned I think. Had Quorn Spag Bol for tea when I got back, yum . Got Morrisons salad bar salad again today, mostly pasta tho (asked my mum to get it, didn't put as much "salad" in as I'd like!) But I'm sure I'll work it off tonight!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that sounded nice flower - and I reckon 10 points is generous enuf!

Kerry - we were both spag bolling last night then....cept mine was made out of turkey mince - yum yum 

just treated self to iced finger - seeing as won't be eating for most of tomorrow!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

how strange I had spag bol too but used lamb mince  got haddock with brown rice tonight - yuck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girls, i've put 10 points down and 3 for the wine so still didnt go over my points so thats good.

thats weird about the spag bol!  

today got Baxters healthy choice soup lentil and veg and a ww yogurt, then off to the gym too!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that is   flower on the spag fest.....i like that Baxters soup - beware though it does help to give you a good 'clear out'!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just what i need for weigh in tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too! 

Weird, Monday should be spag bol night every week! Might do sausage and home made mash tonight. Quorn sausage of course! Meat for DH

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Tonight having a JP, birdseye chicken chargrill (they're low in points for the meat eaters) and beans or veg. something easy after the gym to stop me raiding the biscuit tin ha ha!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

takeaway for me tonight - a treat from my folks ahead of 'Operation Down Below' tomorrow!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

don't blame ya hun!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What we doing girls with our tickers if we put on?  just realised i've not took off the pound i put on last week, are you taking yours off if you put on?  i'll wait and see how tomorrow goes, it might even out for me


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i've left mine.....incentive!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi Girls

Well the start to the day is good, I got up 30mins ago (told you im insomniac these last few days!) and havent eaten yet! haha  Going to miss the gym and go straight for the shopping instead, usually clock up around 2000 steps just walking around Tesco, and with DH not there whinging that Im taking ages I can probably clock up a few extra! haha

I havent a clue about points on the WWs diet anymore. I used to do the points plan years ago but I do NoCount now so there is no weighing, measuring, counting at all, its very liberating!  So far, when Ive not been cheating on chocolate, I can basically eat whatever I like at meal times (from the allowed list) in whatever quantity i like and the weight still falls off, I dont quite know how that works but hey, Im not complaining!

Was going to go for the GL diet last night, picked up Patrick Holfords guide but it just looked so complicated.  I think a diet for life needs to be easy to follow right, otherwise you just lose interest and give up.

Yes, Chormium helps to stabilise your blood sugar and so helps to reduce cravings.  I think it may also help with the metabolising of fats but dont quote me on that !! lol

Finishing Stephen Kings new book today then going to read my new fertility book and nutrition book in that order, see what changes I can make to my diet that might help balance those raging oestrogen hormones of mine and aid fertility.  Im already almost totally organic apart from a few things (and surprisingly my shopping bill is no dearer than before i went organic, hows that then??) so not really sure if there is much else I can do.  Oh well, will make for interesting reading if nothing else!

Are you all watching Fit Club tonight?  I love that programme even though I hate to admit it! haha  I think YAWYE is also on but will tape that and watch it tomorrow.  

BTW, about the tickers, no I dont adjust mine when I gain, as I see it as just a temporary blip, and yes, its also an incentive too! haha

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

hi girls

Do you mind if I join you? been told need to loose 10kg (22lbs) to be ideal BMI so starting the GI diet today.

Had yoghurt and an orange for breakie think I'll have a tuna salad with basmati rice for lunch then soup for dinner.

Binty


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Welcome over here Binty!  xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

welcome binty  
I had a real yummy prawn salad from m & s for lunch


----------



## binty (Jan 6, 2006)

Off to make my salad now catch you all later


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, I couldn't finish my salad and still full! Might have a banana later before the gym.

Binty..welcome hun. 

Witchie...will get some Chromium, just one a day? Where do you shop? Do you get all your fruit and veggies there too? I want to go organic but I'm afriad it'll be more expensive. Ares farm shop veggies organic?

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

The amount of Chromium you take depends on which brand you buy.  Dont buy the cheapest, its false economy as your body cant convert it into what it needs, go for something good quality from a health food shop.

No, not all farm shops are organic.  There are several online ones which are fab for organic fruit and veggies PM me if you would like the website addy.  Also, go onto google and search for veggie box scheme organic in your area to find local organic farm produce.

In Manchester there is this amazing wee shop that sells all organic and they have loads of fresh fruit and veggies as well as pasta, oils etc all organic.  I get some of my stuff at the supermarket and the rest from that shop. I did get a delivery from a veggie box scheme near me but the quality wasnt the best and I prefer to see what Im buying.  However, there is a chain that delivers nationally, i know a few people buy theres from them, and are delighted with the quality and its reasonably priced too.

Surprisingly my grocery bill is no more expensive than before.  I dont know why that is, I guess i just presumed organic was more expensive.  All i can think of is that I dont tend to waste as much food now, I buy what i need whereas before I probably bought a bit more than I really needed.  Some supermarkets do quite reasonably priced organic meat (a must if you are suffering hormone imbalance problems causing infertility) and it tastes much yummier too, in fact, all the organic food tastes better, I can honestly say that.  Even DH has commented!

PM me if you want more info, its no problem.

BTW girls, I dont know if any of you are aware of this or if it even affects any of you, but did you know soya has a slight contraceptive effect?  Ive been reading about this lately.  I dont eat much soya but I had bought a bag of organic soya beans from the health food store, I think I will just leave them where they are!!  Didnt switch my milk or anything anyway.  Very interesting, I had read before not to eat too much soya when TTC but didnt know why.  

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry hun, i googled organic food boxes and found a few for manchester/lancs.  they bring them in a box and leave them for you and collect the box at the next visit.  I get my shopping from waitrose delivered (the supermarket shops gives me too much temptation!) and have their organic milk, meat and veg if I can afford it, but always the milk.

Witchie where is the little shop in manchester you go to?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Flower- its in Chorlton, called Unicorn Grocery.  Its fab for fruit and veggies.  Its always mega busy but well worth queueing at the till!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats good to know thanks xx

I'm off to the gym when i leave soon, i've got chocolate cravings that I am trying to ignore! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Witchie, will have a look. really do need to make the effort. I think you right, buying just what you need makes a huge difference, I throw a lot of stuff away.

Flower...might try Tesco online just for that reason, I always come back with far more than I went with and not all good stuff!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies

Kerry, I was always like that, I'd forget what was in the trolley and I'd get home and have tons more than I needed, including the naughty things like cakes, chocs, crisps things that were not on my list!     Then I'd end up eating the naughty stuff and throwing loads of stuff away.  When its online you can see your shopping in front of you and make sure you have several meals sorted for that week plus stuff for work etc 

You going tonight?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah hopefully. I'm going to a LCinique thing at John Lewis with my mum & sister but should be back in time. I've put my "weigh in" trousers in teh car incase I ahve to go straight there! I feel like I'e lost, at least what I put on. With working hard in the gym the last three days I feel much better. I'm going to ahve withdrawal symptoms tonight form not going!! Got to get to 11st 10 for my hols, my sister set me the target! I'd be happy with that, that's how much I got to for Mexico. And with gymming as well, I should tone up nicely! Lets hope so.

How was your session? Did it get rid of your chocolate cravings?? I was good last night, was goig to have a WW Ice Cream pot but had fresh pineapple instead!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm very impressed with you Kerry!  *big pat on the back* 

I feel like I should have lost the lb I put on,   When do you go away?  I was aiming for 2 stone for Barbados but only have 7 weeks to go so would need a 2lb weight loss each week   If I get another half stone off I'd be happy.    

I enjoyed my session, did some tredmill then on the resistence stuff with the weights and a sunbed (something else i normally avoid in the 2ww!).  got home had JP, chicken and beans and a WW bakewell slice!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you hun. when I get into it, I'm like a woman pocessed!! I've been avoiding the sunbed as well, we have one at work, but once the builders have gone I might go on a few times. I think you could do you 2st for your holiday. Not easy but if your good and keep exercising you'll be fine. I need to lose 1st 6lbs to get to that target! In 10 weeks so 2lbs per week is exactly what I need to lose!  We can do it! Lets give our best go, imagine how much happier and confident we'd feel in our bikini's! And toned as well!

I had 3 quorn sausages, 2 spoonfuls of homemade mash and half a tin of mushy pea's. Yum  !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Lets try and get our holiday target then!!  When do you go?

My only worry is that I have a few do's coming up, a leaving do with work next week - pub, hotel, meal etc then my SIL hen night but I think you can have one "bad" day a week can't you as long as you are good for the rest.

I've sorted out my teas for the weekend, thats always my downfall!  Friday night low fat curry, Sat veg stirfry (what was the sauce you said was low points?) and Sunday roast dinner.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've ordered a bikini in my current size rather than a smaller one.  I'm hoping it will be comfortable rather than tight if you know what i mean


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think one day off a week is fine. If we're exercising and being good the rest of the time we'll be fine. I go 1st June.  It was yellow bean sauce thats low point, and yummy, add a few cashew nuts if you've got the points/like them. I always ahve that when we go out for chinese.

I ahven't ordered anything for holiday yet. Will probably wait till the last minute and shop till I drop. DH works for MK One and gets 40% discount (they don't do mens though so what do they think he'll buy??!!) so I'll go stock up there when I can, dead cheap too. Want a couple of things from Next though, from the summer book.

Oh all excited now!
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thats really good, my work colleague's hubbie works for next and she gets 20% off!    I'm getting edgy now with only 7 weeks to go that i haven't got anything but then the things i already have that were a bit tight are starting to fit.  i just need a wedding outfit thats my main thing and a few bits.   

Whats for lunch?  I've got melba toasts with WW spicy bean pate and cherry toms, a WW yogurt and some fruit.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

With it being in Barbados I don't suppose you'll need anything too heavy. There are some lovely dresses and linen trousers in Monsoon, with nice kaftan type tops. That would be nice. 

I didn't have time to grab anything this morning. Going to raid the fridge in a minute and see if there is nay healthy in there. Might be a JP and tuna. There is food at this JL thing tonight, but got to be good if I'm going to weigh in!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah thats it, i'd like a nice summery dress.  i've seen a couple when passing through monsoon, one i really like, so gonna go an try that on next week sometime 

oh yes be good!  you don't want to weigh heavy because of food you have just had


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Will try my hardest!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have you had this ww pate kerry? its veggie, really nice and filling too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No not found anyway. Need to do a Morrisons shop as they have lots of WW stuff in there. Is the bean one? Sounds nice!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah spicy bean (beans, peppers, garlic, cumin, and soft cheese) - full tub for 1½ points!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats really good. Will have to get some. 

JP, Tuna and a bit of Cheese for me

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good luck for weigh in tonight kerry


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks sweetie, you too  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1½ off !  Thought it would be more as been so good at gym etc.  dh says my shape is definitely changing and inches lost doesnt necessarilly mean weight loss, i can understand that.  That leaves me 6 weeks, and i need to do 2lb a week for my hols, dont think i will do it but will get as near as dam it!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun, thats fab. You'll definitely be losing inches now with exercising, I feel like I am.

I didn't make it to weigh in as the JL thing didn't finish till 8 and then had to get Max dinner from Sainsbury's and DH's fish & chips. But I didn't pig out, had a few chips and 2 pieces of toast! So on a mission for next week now! Although got two meals out this weekend, but will be as good as possible!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good girl not partaking in fish and chips 

Wots for lunch, i've got egg butties on WW bread.  Yum yum, ate them so fast they were so lovely!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm having cheese and apple sandwich, on normal bread! Naughty I know but I'm out of WW! I'm sure it won't be too bad.

Love egg butties!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oooooh cheese and apple, that sounds interesting? xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Used to have it as a child and just fancied it this morning! Think my Gran used ot give it to me as a way of getting me to eat fruit!  I love sweet with savory things, bit weird like that!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sandwich was lovely. HAd some Walkers crisps and a Tesco H/E Blueberry muffin - YUM !!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmm loverly!  how many points in walkers?  I've had egg butties, apple, ww yogurt.  And got a banana and go ahead cereal bar to have before the gym.  think i'll just have an easy WW ready meal tonight or beans on toast!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I forgot to wash my kit yetserday, so have left it in DH's capable hands. But might just take Max for a long walk as its lighter now. Need to go to my folks as well to book flights.

Walkers are 2points now - well the salt and vinegar are.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea.  I said that to dh this morning, i've got 4 tops for the gym and I still never seem to have one washed and ironed!!

the clocks go forward this weekend so we should have even lighter nights

oh good, i saw the advert that they had lowered the fat in them xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi girls

how are you doing today?  Just read some of your earlier posts and all this talk of food is making me hungry! lol

Im pleased to say that I havent had a creme egg since Monday!    I must admit they are on my mind today after the news i became a great auntie but so far Im resisting!

Ive decided to alter my diet a bit and am no longer following all the principles of the WWs nocount plan, i think I was restricting myself too much.  Instead Im sticking to the 3-meals-a-day-only-fruit-inbetween basis of the plan but just making healthy meals from scratch.  Have been reading up on nutrition generally and for fertility and think I may as well eat as though Im already pregnant and see how that goes.  Fingers crossed it works as I have a long way to go before im eligible for IVF so really hoping my name doesnt come up yet!! 

A word about Walkers girls, am sure you know this already but just wanted to mention, that regular bags and multipack bags of walkers are different point values as the multi pack bags are smaller.  hope that helps

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Witchie, took the cals and sat fat off the back of the packet for a multi pack pack.

Your diet sounds good hun. Bit of variety will keep you motivated too.

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats they best way to do it Kerry, I know a lot of people just look it up the once then never recheck.  I dont eat crisps any more, but have reintroduced bread and omg, i feel like ive died and gone to heaven! haha

Amazing how something as simple as some lovely bread can make you feel like your not deprived.  I did some research on GI values and found that granary bread is lower than wholemeal (which I would normally buy).  Even though it has more calories you actually eat less of it and its gorgeous - yummy. New range in Tesco;s (  I know im sad, I looked it up on the hovis website! haha) and well worth a try.

Got a question for you girls btw.  Spinach.  Normally I dont eat it, never cooked it or even bought it before but when I was in wales Steve and I both ate it at the hotel and was quite nice.  Decided to buy it and try as he is so fussy with veggies and spinach is supposed to be really good for you.  So, last night, had quick look on the net and found that you supposd to rinse it in water then just pop it in the pot with whatever water is still clinging to it and toss it around in there for a couple mins until it all wilts.  this is what I did.  However, when I served it up and tried it the texture was different, it was a bit chewy/rubbery and it really put me off (although the actual flavour was nice).  I did buy baby spinach but to be honest wouldnt know the difference.  Any tips you can give me?  Would love to start eating more of it but need some tips on cooking it.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not great with spinach. I usually do it the same as you did it, but with a little more water and some black pepper (I have pepper on everything, but not salt!) and cook it very gently over a low-medium heat.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thats good to know about the walkers Witchie 

spinach, i normally get a steamer pot with spinach, peas and green beans i think it is from waitrose and you just steam it in the microwave.  i think quickly doing it in water is right though otherwise.  I guess you can very easily overcook it?  

Is linseed bread, or you know seeded bread good on the GI diet?


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

As far as I know any bread that uses the whole of the grain, such as granary, is lower in GI than white/brown or wholemeal.  All that means is that it doesnt raise your blood sugar as much as the others.  Seeds are very low GI and are good for you as they are packed with nutrients, fibre and essential fatty acids but they are high in cals so only have about a 25g serving if you want to eat them.  I tried them a couple of weeks ago, got some of the mixed seeds with herbs by Food Doctors and they were actually very nice which surprised me so going to get some more next time I go and nibble on them from time to time.  

From what Ive been reading I think Im deficient in B vitamins, zinc and magnesium so just trying to work more foods containing these things into my diet, especially beans and lentils.  Its hard having never cooked with them before to come up with ways to incorporate them into my diet that doesnt involve fat or cheese! haha  Did make a veggie shepherds pie though and even DH loved it so thats my only lentil success story so far! haha  Any tips greatly appreciated!!

Not sure what to do about the spinach, i did mine with garlic and lemon so the flavours were nice, it was just the texture I didnt like.  Might try regular spinach next time and see if thats any different.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring,

Well didn't go the gym but did an hour walk with DH and Max. Had Campbells mushroom soup with pasta for tea, and was naughty and had a creme egg afterwards, but had been good yesterday! Had scrambled egg this morning with 2 normal toast, keep me going till lunch time. Not sure whats for lunch, was having spagetti on toast, but alredy had two bread and don't want anymore. Will see if we have some soup.  Gym tonight, Operation Weight Loss officially started!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I got to the gym, didnt want to, but felt brilliant afterwards!  Went a bit mad with tea had a WW lasagne and a bruschetta (was surprised to find it was only 3 points when i worked it out) and a WW bakewell cake after, I was upto my points for yesterday, normally i have left over!

had weetabix this morning
spaghetti on WW toast for lunch
cod fishcakes, low fat oven chips and peas for tea (before hand a couple of drinks in the pub!!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Might have to get some fish cakes, just fancy them! Will eat after the gym, I go later on a friday as DH plays football so might as well be out at the same time.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, get the birdseye cod ones out the freezer hun, they arent massive but you can have 2 for 3 points and just bulk up with peas and chips or potatoes or something.


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Nothing lost this week   I think I am at my normal weight really have never got below this before so am gonna stick to diet and up my exercise and see what happens


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Staying the same is good hun, well done.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you havent put on Sarah, thats what counts xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Does anyone know how Gossips is?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No not heard from her at all. Hope everything is ok.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

sorry, thought i'd posted this on the clomid girls chat oops!

i've just had 5 pieces of WW toast!!! i did 3 and was still hungry. greedy guts


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Better than 5 pieces of normal toast!

I had Ravioli (naughty!) then a cheese pasty thing and flapjack! Bad day!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

hello all

am abit ashamed to show my face in here today as have been naughty  

Walked to the shops today, 5000 steps, and was so laiden down with bags I was exhausted so on way back sneaked into Thorntons and bought a small box of their new Summer Continental choccies.  They sent me a catalogue a while back and have been drooling over them.  Anyway, bought some and scoffed the lot, 13 choccies, in one sitting.

Must admit though, they were bl00dy gorgeous! haha  Enjoyed and savoured every single one!! lol

So, choccies for lunch then healthy tea tonight to try and undo some damage hee hee

Sorry If i just made everyone hungry talking about these gorgeous chocs!  Think i might drop a hint for easter!! lol  I know, Im never gonna get this weight off at this rate


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't worry I've just had a few squares of Green & Blacks! After having flapjack at lunchtime! V Naughty! As long as you enoyed them thats ok.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies,

Did ok over the weekend apart from last night dh got the pate and crackers out and I had about 6   oops!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I wasn't too bad. Although had a lot to drink on Sat night, and chinese. Then went for italian last night, but didn't drink. According to my scales, I've put 1/2 stone on this weekend!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

1/2 stone or pound?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

1/2 stone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

that can't be right!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bloody hope not! Think that'll finish me off at weigh if thats the case!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hee hee!  i don't think a couple of meals etc would put that on!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

trying to pull back my weekend naughtiness.  had ww toast and now having a tidgy lunch of Ww soup (one pt), ww yogurt (one pt), banana and a go ahead bar.  oh and pushing the boat out, some grapes!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You now how to live don't you!   Had JP with cheese and salad. Stuffed!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've decided to go the TC on the way home and try a couple of dresses on for the wedding   please let the one i like fit!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Have you seen one already you like?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i saw one briefly whilst passing through monsoon but i was with some girls from work so no time to really look, so wanna try that and any others i can see!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure it will fit, you've done really well so far. You'll be pleasantly surprised I'm sure.

x


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello ladies

I hope we are all off to a good start to the week  

Despite not restarting my diet until Tuesday last week, and despite the thorntons chocolates episode on Friday I still managed to lose 2.6lbs this week!  I cant believe it, i really thought I was in for a STS.  So, cos I gained last week that means ive lost what I gained plus an extra pound!!  

Feel so good about myself now - although I could still murder a box of those choccies!    DH just sent me a text saying he has bought me a surprise, when I asked if it was in a green box from thorntons he replied that sadly it wasnt edible    Oh well, at least one of us has the willpower for me!!

Hope you are all having a good dieting day and best of luck to anyone else weighing in!

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done Witchie. I'm having a bad day but have been ok, except for the Macaroon I've just eaten, but they actually aren't too bad! WIll be strong for the rest of the day now.

Going back to WW this week. She sent me a card to say please come back, and no fee's for missed weeks so thats good. Will start again officially on Thursday, 9 weeks till holiday then!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Thats good news Kerry, no fees for missed weeks.  That was partly why I never rejoined actual classes again and just do it online.

Ive not had macaroon for ages, yummm.....! as long as you enjoyed and savoured every mouthful then its not so bad! hee hee Besides, look how naughty i was, pizza hut on monday, whole box of choccies on friday, no exercise and still lost 2.6lbs!  i cant believe it!  

At least you have a good incentive and 9 weeks is a long time, you could lose loads by then.  When I went to Rome last year I had managed to lose over 50lbs and had the time of my life.  I realised though that had I not lost the weight i never would have been able to do so much.  Unfortunately, went back on clomid after that trip and gained over 40lbs back    Oh well, at least Im doing something about it now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

9 weeks is ages for you to lose kerry! Time is running out for me, 5 weeks on sunday *gulp*

 Witchie


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you'll get there flower - did you get your stone last week?

I'm back on the waggon now - doc says I need to shift at least 2 stone - so am going to be good now and stick to my part of the bargain....have to say though - having not eaten much these last few days has done wonders - but I got a real shock when got on scales on Sat am to see I'd put on half a stone in four days.....dh reckons it was my lack of 'movement' since Wed (sorry if tmi) that was to blame, and since re-started the met (only 1 x 850mg in the evening at the mo) I seem to have lost it all again!!

The thought of Summer and hols is a really good incentive though - roll on the hot weather and bring an end to this awful rain I say!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

DH just dropped by a while ago on his way back to work and dropped me off a pressie    Turns out it was this DVD Ive been wanting.....PLUS a box of those thorntons choccies  

Well, of course, i just HAD to eat them    Worked out how many points in a box, 23!!   Lucky on my wws diet i get 21 points for the week in addition to my regular meals so if Im good all week it shouldnt do any harm!  lol


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

what a lovely dh you have!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

I get the feeling im being softened up for something    either that or he is trying to make me feel better after AF arriving at the weekend.  Either way, I dont mind, he doesnt do this very often so it really did cheer me up!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Aw bless thats so sweet. Glad you enjoyed them. I adore Thorntons Viennese truffles, MMMmmmmmmm....

xx


----------



## Brownie (Jan 27, 2006)

Hope you#re happy for newies on this thread- think I might need to join you all for some support in getting some poundage off! 3 months on Clomid at the same time as strict (ish, hee hee) WW no count diet has left me at exacly the same weight as I was when I started. So getting a bit frustrated and more and more lax with what I eat! Found out a good friend on ICSI has had AF on day 12 today, so had to have naughty chocolate cake to commiserate with her- how naughty (and stupid!) is that?!? 

Back to WW tomorrow after a couple of weeks of not going. Scales at home broken (think DH did it deliberately to stop me using them), so no idea how bad the damage could be tomorrow. We'll have to see!

Will be back for more later on in the week.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Brownie

welcome to the diet thread!   for your weigh in today

B3ndy - I put a lb on then lost 1½ so back to 15½ lost now xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

My scales still say I've put 1/2 stone on! Must be wrong! At least I hope so!

Was good and went to the gym, although had a crumpet with chocolate spread on when I got back. Fairly healthy tea and Rosemary Conley choc mousse for pud -- MMmmmmm.....

Rice crispies and 1 toast for breakkie. Crispbread and cottage cheese for lunch.

Welcome Brownie, your in the right place!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I'd take the chocs any day Witchie Poo - bribery or not!!  

Flower - you must be chuffed at only be that half pound off your first stone now...hope you're being a saint this week!  

Kerry - me thinks the scales may need replacing!!

Am still struggling back on the one met tab a day (terrible wind - sorry if tmi - though I think some of it is still left over from op) but the scales now say i'm back down to what I was before op (lost 8lbs in 4 days!!....mmmmm lots of 'heavy gas'!!  )

my pops is making lunch today - he wouldn't know low fat if it smacked him in the gob - so today should be fun!! 


see's ya laters all!!


(btw - welcome Brownie!!)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry. i'm sure you can't have put ½ stone on hun

B3ndy - the met dose sounds scary   I've lost my stone hun, i've lost 15.5 pounds    

my scales at home say i've lost 3 but they are a pound or two out from the WW ones plus it was before i'd eaten!!

Today, weetabix and skimmed milk for brekkie, white roll with tuna and low fat mayo, grapes and a go ahead bar then gym, tonight birdseye chargrill chicken with JP and beans 

me and dh off to a concert tomorrow night so gonna quickly go and get weighed as need to get home and get changed and back out again. then off for a few beers and some naughty food at the M.E.N


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Did you get your dress??

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i didnt like that one in the end, but i've seen another one but i'm just gonna hang on for a couple of weeks and see if i lose any more and try it on again, i've ordered one out of catalogue too


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

So hungry now!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

my lunch didnt touch the sides!  I'm dying to have my go ahead bar (it has chocolate on it mmmm) but its my pre-gym snack to get energy up so will have to hang on !


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

....told you the morphine killed off a few brain cells - of course you've done your first stone flower!!!...there being 14lbs in a stone! d'oh - how thick was I being?!!!!!!!!!!  ....you'll have easily shifted your second by the time of your wedding/hols then the rate you're going at.

Kerry - maybe the money you've saved on your car you could put towards a new set of scales!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good thinking 99!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i resigned myself to half a stone for my hols, we go in 5 weeks 5 days!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

squeeze another 3 in - and it'll be another dress size hon!! either way I bet you'll look fab (just remember not to outdo the bride on her special day!!)


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

hi girls

how are we all doing today?

Flower - well done on losing that 1.5lbs, its always a good feeling when you lose more than the previous week's gain! lol

Kerry - fingers crossed that either your scales are dodgy or you just retaining water!!  

B3ndy - I take prescription codeine based painkillers every day and it has a horrible constipating effect    I do find eating the odd box of chocolates helps to push everything through   alternatively, try and increase the amount of water you are drinking, especially if you are eating more fruits and vegs, otherwise you will clog up even more  

 Brownie and welcome to the diet thread.  I follow WWs No Count plan too so if you ever need any tips or encouragement feel free to PM me  

Well, after yesterdays thorntons choccies gift from DH I sneaked on the scales today to find I havent gained an ounce! phew!  I did eat light right enough for the rest of the day so looks like no damage done


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that Witchie

I've been drinking loads of water since coming out of hospital.......think I could roll my way out of my house and down the hill outside my front door!! and it is doing the trick but still feel quite bloated - would much rather the choccy option!!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

oh dear, sounds uncomfortable!

I must admit, whenever Im really suffering bad, if I take a break from the diet and eat something naughty like a takeaway or chocolate it does seem to rectify things.  I know its not the best idea when your trying to lose weight but it definitely works    Besides its an excuse to treat yourself without feeling guilty! lol

Back to being good today.  Waiting for DH to come home so I can go shopping again and stock up on healthy food!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning diet buddies, how are we?

Weigh in tonight 

my scales at home say I've lost a couple but that was naked and before eating !!!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I defo think I've put on!   Have been to the gym, so could be muscle. Not going tonight, walking Max instead, a good 45min walk up hill! 

Figured out why I ate so much junk yesterday. I had a piece of white toast yesterday at breakfast which I think afffected my sugar levels and made me crave sugar all day. So avoided the bread like the plague this monring, just rice crispies and semi-skim milk!!

Dreading weigh in!  

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

morning girls!

 - Flower, thats how I weigh myself but luckily i have the luxury of weighing in at home. dont think your wws leader would be too impressed if you start taking your kit off to be weighed in class   

Kerry - switch to granary bread, hovis do a lovely country granary.  The cals are a bit higher but the wholegrains are far better for you and dont raise your blood sugar, they are steady release.  I reintroduced bread at the start of last week and its done me wonders, feel really satisfied now AND it actually tastes of something!

Get the feeling im in for a good loss next week already as Ive been running to the loo wee-ing every 5 mins it seems! that always happens at the start so maybe, cos Ive been so naughty until now, this is my body compensating.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been peeing loads too!  as soon as I go I need to go again!!

I wonder if my WW leader will mind me stripping to my knics and bra!  

Thats what I was like last week Kerry, I did tons at the gym, was SO good and thought I'd lose more than 1½lbs so I put it down to the gym.  my shape had definitely improved that week so must have lost inches rather than body fat


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you could always change into your holiday swimsuit flower!!   .........I look like sommit straight off a charter flight when I go to weigh in...strappy tops, light trousers - I'd go in shorts if it weren't so dammed cold!! 

Kerry - have you tried Burgen? it's really low in GI ....it's 1and a half points per slice but is good for blood sugars and all the seeds etc help keep you regular too!! (not that we need it being on met!    )


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Burgen is nice!

yeah B3ndy, i normally go in my light work skirt and t-shirty type top, but didnt have one so put a vest under my tied top so i'm strippig off to my vest top ha ha!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Go for it!!     you'll be well on your 'weigh' to your target!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry good luck for weigh in xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I know yu've gone, but thanks for the good luck, gonna need a miracle for me to have lost anything!

I usually wear linenn trousers and a vest top, with a jacket over. My lightest clothes!

God I hate being over weight!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I lost 4 pounds!!!!    

so chuffed!  celebrated with cheese and onion pie, chips and beans and 2 pints of cider


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

WOW!!!!!!!!! Well done hun thats fantastic! What did you do differently?? Obviously not holding any premenstral water missy!

I put 1/2lb on! I was well pleased! Back on it today, big time!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

great news Kerry, 1½ pound is better than the ½ stone you thought!!  

I havent done anything different honestly luv, i was so good the week before, kept to my points etc, but only lost 1½ and was disappointed so i think its carried over to this week.  I have been good this week, apart from pate and crackers sunday night and have had little treats but nothing major and i've taken my met every day.  i've been to the gym too. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well hopefully I'll have a good week this week. Haven't been writing things down but going to start again today. 9 weeks to go before I have to wear that bikini!! At this rate you'll easily lose 2st!

Well done

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe you don't need those new scales afterall Kerry!! you must be happy at only half a pound?

flower - fantastic loss - you're a real inspiration...I just need to keep reminding myself it is really worth it, just got to get my bum into gear!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done both of you.....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how good is my ticker looking!!! xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

it's definitely going in the right direction hon!! I need some more grease on my ticker   (and not from fish and chips!!) as it looks like it's been on def hold for too long now!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

he too B3ndy!! Mine will definitely be going down next week, I'm going to have a great week again!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

' weigh ' to go Kerry...i've set myself a target of 2/3lbs am determined to do it - specially with being at home for another week - am going to try and get out walking more next week - for the fresh air and exercise


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep that'll help hun.

Had my JP with cotage cheese & spring onions for lunhc, with a bit of salad and a drizle of caesar dressing! Determined to be good!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

just debating what to have myself - might be Jp and beans....mmmmm!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well i've polished off 3 glasses of bucksfizz, loads of crisps and dips, home made chicken liver pate on french stick, 2 slices of quiche and a slab of home made simnel cake 

toast for tea!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

maybe just water for you tonight flower     

i ended up polishing off a couple of wholemeal pittas and low fat houmous (all my jp's were green   - yuk!) washed down with a glass of diet coke (had to smuggle it into the house - both dh and my ma have banned me from drinking it!! .....feel slightly guilty now - but it was nice!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I love diet coke too, but have tried to stop drinking it. Aren't we naughty!  

Flower...wow sounds like a lovely buffet hun.

Think we're going out for tea tonight, DH's reat before he goes on this stag do tomorrow.

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just hvaing an Options Hot Chocolate, take away from sugar craving!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

can you believe this week I lost 3lb!!!! I have been busy though so less time to eat and more running around!!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

WELL DONE SARAH !!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Not taking my Met today girls, don't want metbum when I'm sharing a room with my mate from work nor be ill tonight.  had ww toast this morning and now its all done hill, we're off for pie and chips (i might have a jp!), a pint and then to the hotel to hit the bar


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Probably best Flower, don't want to be poorly sick. Mmmm...pie and chips! WW Spaghetti and 1 normal toast for me! Being as good as possible, as just found loads of stuff for hols on Next website and want to order in a smaller size!!

Sarah...well done honey, thats fab! I'm hoping for 4lbs this week. Lots of gym and no food for me!!


xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done everybody with the weight loss!!!! woohoo!! I lost 6 lbs when i got weighed on Wednesday, still got 2 stone to go but have lost 3 stone altogether now.

Claire x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Fantastic, well done you! 3st, thats amazing! Are you on WW? Which one do you do?

xxx


----------



## bbmonster (Feb 18, 2005)

I have done them all lol. I did slimming world fist and lost 2 stone, but put some back on . Thgen i did WW and lost some but hey, put it back on. Now i have gone back to slimming worls again. I prefer the green days as i love pasta and spuds. Its not been easy and its taken 3 years but at least its come off, when i got weighed last night it was exactly 3 stone that i had lost.
Think the met could have had something to do with it recently tho, since i have been back on the clomid i have been taking the metformin religiously., when i can, makes me feel dicky so have to have the odd day off.

Claire xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Fantastic news Sarah and Claire - been some top losses this week!

According to my home scales I've stayed the same since last week (but thankfully have lost the half stone I appeared to put on overnight in hospital!! )

flower - have a top time tonight - and remember stick to spirits or champers for lower calorie booze!! though not so good for your purse!!

Kerry - you're being very good today, you gyming tonight before you go to your Sis?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think its the Met that is helping me now too. When I first went on it with clomid it didn't really help me with weight loss, probably balancing out what Clomid was making me put on. But now I'm on Met alone its much easier. I don't know whether to try SW again. I love pasta and potatoes but not good for PCOS!!

B3ndy...no hun, no time for the gym! Will go tomorrow and/or sunday though. I am being good, just eating a Tesco H/L yogurt with extra raspberries!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - I was wondering that too now I'm just on met....rock and roll if that is the case - I can't really tell yet as I only re-started taking it on Sat and not upped to my second 850mg tab yet ...planning to do that tomorrow


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh you'll be ok though hun. You body is used to the drug.


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice going BB and Sarah on your weight losses this week, thats fantastic!  It shows what can really be achieved if you put your mind to it.  If I could lose more than 2lbs this week I would be extremely happy.  I was thinking of changing my ticker to reflect the start weight I was when I first started WWs last year but thought that might be cheating!! hee hee  If I get down about my weight though I might change it so as to keep me inspired! lol

Keep up the good work girls.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think thats a great idea Witchie! Motivation to continue hun!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

all that talk of being good - popped out earlier to get Now magazine and bought some crisps and tooty frooties...yum yum!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh tooty frooty! Yum!! Enjoy  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning diet buddies, how we doing?

I haven't been very good, buffet thurs as you know, then friday lunchtime chips and tuna butty oops, friday night salmon with a creamy sauce and loads of drink (although didnt have any cake) then sat morning full english  my scales at home say i've stayed the same so hoping if i'm good now till weigh in, gym tonight and tomorrow, i can get a pound off! xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not been good either hun. Eaten loads of rubbish and had lots to drink on Sat night. But went shopping yesterday and stocked up on fruit and veg so should be back on track today. I would lose to lose 4lbs this week but not sure that's going to happen! Gym tonight, tomorrow and weds might help! Probably holding witch water now though as I think she's on her way.

Rice Crispies and semi skim, and a rasp, strawb, mango & orange smoothie for brekkie, Morrisons salad bar salad for lunch (not loads of pasta either!)

xxx

PS. have decided to follow the principles of SW green days for a few days and see if that helps!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YOU CAN DO IT KERRY !!!!!!!

bowl of fruit and fibre with skimmed milk for brekkie
melba toasts and low fat cottage cheese, ww yogurt for lunch


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Acc to my scales have lost a pound this weekend - and not being trying overly hard  ..but then I did up my met again on Sat - and have been feeling tired/sick ever since!! (if it's not one thing it's another eh!!)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done you! I'm clock watching till 1pm for lunch!

Out for tea tonight for MIL's birthday, already decided to have soup and chicken (yes chicken!) ceasar salad!! And sparkling water!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good girl

i've ditched the melba toasts and having krackerwheat crackers instead, an now all the party leftovers are infront of me, pate, cheese etc.  I MUST RESIST !!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Be strong! STEP AWAY FROM PATE!!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Morning Girls

Well Im pleased to report a 2.2lbs weight loss this morning! yippee, my ticker looks almost as good as yours Flower  

Was talking to a WWs friend of mine over the weekend and told her of my IVF consultation appointment next month and how nervous I was about the weight issue.  She is sending me a copy of the Rosemary Conolly GI Jeans diet which apparently has had really good weight loss results.  It hasnt arrived yet but when it does, if it looks pretty easy Im gonna do that until after I see the consultant and switch back to WWs No Count after.  If I could just get my weight down another 10lbs or so before I see him then my BMI wouldnt be too far over the 30.  Anyway, we will see.

Flower - Step away from the party leftovers    hee hee  Sounds like you had a fab weekend. from not til weigh day its all about damage limitation - you can do it!

Kerry - glad you got all the healthy food shopping in, makes you feel more in control when you have everything you need at your fingertips.  Fingers crossed for a good week for you 

B3ndy - well done on your 1lb loss, thats fab!  keep up the good work but sorry to hear about the met   side effects getting to you

Was going to go gym later but got a bit of a headache so might leave it and go tomorrow. not been for 2 weeks so those old joints are gonna be complaining!! lol


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oops, i'm afraid the pate jumped off the desk ran across the room and splattered onto some crackers on my desk and forced me to eat it.  honest!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Flower -      Put those leftovers in the bin and put all the old teabags on them so they dont force you to eat any more!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Exactly how many crackers are we talking about, with how much pate??

Wicthie....well done hun. You doing so well. I'm sure the Rosemary do-dah thing will help. Good luck with it. Hope your headache goes soon, maybe go for a walk instead of the gym? All helps!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower - the Pate   are on their way!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just having an Options hot choc to take away my hunger and cravings!

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Kerry - did you ever get some of that chromium?  was just wondering if it helped with the cravings.  Ive not been able to find it yet in the supermarket but am gonna get some when I next go to the health food shop.

I love chocolate but cant take drinking chocolate    Mind you, I bought a load of wws ice cream desserts the other day and they are gorgeous!  Especially the toffee and honeycomb flavour - yummmm 

Head is still killing me but need to go shopping tonight as got nothing in at all   Just trying to psyche myself up to go for a bath! lol


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

morning diet buddies  

Finally managed to drag my butt to the shops last night and stocked up on healthy food.  went to sainsburys for a change so got some nice food.

Had an angelic day yesterday, am shocked!  I think its knowing this appointment is 3 weeks away its keeping me on the straight and narrow.

Todays menu: brekkie - granary toast + probiotic yog drink, lunch - ham salad sandwich, dinner - veggie soup + spag bol + wws dessert.  Also probably have some fruit/seeds and my pineapple juice.

what you girls having today?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning girls, yikes weigh in day again tomorrow!!! 

just had fruit and fibre with skimmed milk
lunch is a balmcake with chicken and tomato, WW yogurt and some fruit
tea, hmmm not sure, I think chargrilled chicken and veggies

went to the gym last night, wasnt upto it really but i did some then had a nice swim.  not going tonight so that will be it till thurs


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring girls,

Witchie...well done you being angelic yesterday. I was surprised how good I was as well! Haven't got nay Chromium yet, but will go to H&B this weekend and get some. I an get you some and send them if you want me to, let me know.

Flower...well done you going to the gym. I really didn't want to but felt so much better afterwards.

Well, had my soup and chicken salad at the pub, and a mineral water. I was so proud of myself! Today's menu:

Breakkie - Smoothie (homemade) Rice crispies with semi skim and 1 slice granary toast.
Lunch - JP with low fat cottage cheese with pineapple and some sweetcorn.
tea - quorn fillet with steamed veg (one of the pots from Morrisons you whack in the microwave!) and southern coated potatoes.

Lots of water (trying to beat the bloat!) and a couple of cups of decaf. Praying I lose this week, especially with the   on her way.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Asda didnt have WW bread Kerry so I got nimble instead, same points and slightly thicker, better toasted than WW anyhow 

had toast for tea last night! just couldnt be bothered with proper food xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

I had a jp, peas and lemon sole goujons (mmmmmm) a treat after my needle session!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Sounds ncie B3ndy! Not tried lemon sole goujons.

Flower...migth try Nimble then. Its teh same points as WW thats good!

Just downing loads of water to try and lose some "jelly belly" for weigh in tomorrow!!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

you know how that pate and crackers 'jumped' onto your desk yesterday flower - well a pack of mr kipling delightful cherry bakewells did the same to me in Somerfields today   (just had two with my granary roll  ) 

3 points each   - God, wonder how many points the 'normal' ones are?....looks like dh will be finishing off the pack then!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Would tell you off, but I kow how these naughty cakes can just pounce on you!   

Just had my afternoon Options hot chocolate, only 1 point! And gets rid of my cravings!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am going to have to get me some of that - though not a big fan of hot chocolate (only the real stuff - topped off with Brandy and choc shavings like they do at skiing in France!! )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'd much prefer your version! But for a quick fix its not bad!

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well weigh in day   !! Not lookign forward to it at all! Just hope I manage to get at least a pound off!

Todays menu:
Breakkie - Rice Crispies & semi skim, Smoothie
Lunch - Quorn satay sticks & peant sauce with salad.
Tea - pizza!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

they're nice those satay thingies aren't they hun?

brekkie - fruit and fibre with skimmed milk
lunch - ww spicy bean pate and melba toasts, ww yogurt
tea - something naughty after weigh in!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not had them before, hope I like them!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you will, are you waming them up?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

morning girls - good luck for tonight

had a yummy tea last night which if any of u - like Kerry - like veggie type stuff was really tasty. It was a Waitrose Masala dahl - and only 5 points.

just had my shreddies - need to build up to the porridge fest!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh god, speaking of curry, were out for a curry on monday with work. Whats safe to have?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Anything "dry" I would say, not creamy, coconut sauces! Although they are my favourite!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

ah right, like a tikka or something?  

Starving today, dont know whats up with me, can't wait for lunch


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah tikka would be fine. Plain rice and I'm sure a popadom would be fine, MMmmmm...mango chutney!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Flower

i've just looked up in my WW eating out book  - a poppodom is 1.5 points each, and the lowest in points for meals are 8 pieces of chicken tikka at 8 points (no sauce) and balti dahl at 8 points....plain basmati rice is 6 and a half points per portion and pilau is 8 points


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh hell, better be good over the weekend to save points!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Good luck with your weigh in tonight flower  

How is everyone doing today?  Im struggling at the moment. Dont know about you girls but Clomid really increases my appetite. Since I already have a problem with my appetite on/off switch (this is true, not a cop out honestly   ) its making it REALLY hard to cope with the hunger some days.

Been good so far today, just had a sandwich made from 2 slices country granary with wafer thin smoked ham and a probiotic low fat drinking yogurt.  However yesterday I had a few too many weight watchers desserts throughout the day    Just couldnt shift the munchies at all.  Once those WWs desserts are gone Im not buying any more!  I only started buying them 2 weeks ago cos I was feeling deprived and felt like a change and its as if they triggered my binge button!  

Anyway, trying to stay positive, at least I didnt eat any chocolate,   Gotta try and keep my mouth   and not eat anything extra today.

For the eagle-eyed ones you will see that my ticker has changed.  Decided to alter it to reflect the total weight Ive lost rather than just what Ive lost since restarting in January.  Its helping to boost morale when I see Ive lost almost 2 stone in total, rather than just a few pounds over a stone since january.  Gotta look at the bigger picture right?  So, aim this week is to nail the 2 stone by losing 2 more lbs, that should help keep me gob


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stayed the same!  not bad seen as I've had pate, chips, booze, full english, cheese etc etc!!  plus I came on this morning so pre-af bloat too!  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Lost 2.5lbs! Couldn't believe it! Very pleased. Back on track now. Need to lose 4lbs this week to be back on holiday target! Going to try my best!

Well done Flower, thats great! See a few treats don't always spoil it!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Kerry, I am very proud of you xxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Top news girls - both of you have done well - a step nearer your holiday targets eh?!!!!  

I appear to have put 2lbs on overnight   - god knows what is going on with my body right now coz I can't work it out!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Flower... 

B3ndy..thats not good, and highly impossible! Must be fluid, or are you still full of air??  

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am thinking it's pre-af fluid - but normally I can stave off any weight gain like that before af, am still quite bloated, and not able to get into a lot of proper clothes still

talking of which - a funny tale, if not   from last night - I had a pain round my tummy button and felt a sort of 'knot' around it so pressed it and as I did I 'passed wind' - dh cracked up - he wonders whether the consultant fitted a 'trump' button during my op - and if so can I use it as my 'party piece' when we go out!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

thats brilliant!!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

@ your trump button B3ndy!!!
Well done both Kerry and Flower you are both doing great!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you sweetie  

Brekkie - Rice cripsies, semi skim 1 toast with lime jelly.
lunch - tuna and sweetcorn pasta with a tbs of low cal mayo
tea - omlette with loads of veggies and a sprinkling of cheese.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhhhh I hate that lime jelly my DH has it! GROSS.....it reminds me of these gross sweets we always had on long car journeys 'chocolate limes' you ever had them?  They are VILE!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Am with you there Sarah - errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - were they the ones that you bit through and it was dry chewy choc in the middle? My gran LOVEEEEEEEEEEEED THEM - yuk yuk yuk!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I LOVE CHOCOLATE LIMES!  

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

ughhhhh kerry as much as I like you my cyber buddie you are a FREAK for liking chocolate limes


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

they just remind me of old people and long car journeys to the seaside with everyone eating them except me!!! ughhh


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I am a freak, I agree! I also love lemon sherberts and cough candy!! He he he

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

now you're talking .............mmmm lemon sherberts and cough candy - how about rhubarb and custard and cola cubes? mmmmmmmmmmm!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

yummy and those rosey apple thingys?  YUMMY


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh rhubard and custard are YUM! Could just eat some now!

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

lost nothing this week girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

But you haven't put on so thats good hun. Well done.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you haven't put on though Sarah, well done you xxx

B3ndy, have you weighed in?    @ trump button!!!  

Wot on earth is lime jelly?  

brekkie, fruit and fibre with skimmed milk
lunch, WW chicken fajita wrap and WW yogurt
tea, WW chicken curry (after the pub  )


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

no weigh in for me Flower - am planning on going back to WW in a couple of weeks ...Did think I could go next thurs but dh is off to Africa on business over Easter and my folks felt sorry for me so are taking me away to Dorset for a few days! (bless em!) and we'll be leaving on thurs (weigh in day) but I've text my leader and she says to come back when I'm ready (and I won't have to rejoin!)


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Flower - you are better off never knowing about lime jelly!!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

unless you have some creatures in your garden that you'd like to 'slime' with it!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I ordered a top for my SIL hen night and its too big! I was worried it would be too small, so i've took great delight in ordering a small size.  I love it when you start to notice changes like this x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

There's no better feeling - I have a photo stuck on the inside of one of my cupboards of me in a pair of trousers that were too tight for me a year before my wedding then took a pic the week before it in the same pair and I had 5 or 6 inches to spare!! (it's my 'incentive' piccy)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good idea B3ndy, I've got one taken 10 years ago with dh at a do and i was so much slimmer, its stuck to the fridge!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with Lime jelly! Its lime marmalade without bits in! Perfectly normal!

I've been BAD ...last night and today. think its PM eating!! Will try and be good over the weekend, I want to lose lots this week.

xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Kerry  I am a bit like that this week I can't stop thinking about mini eggs!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok confession time....I was so   on the way home yesterday that I stopped and bought a bag of mini eggs and ate THE WHOLE BAG! I need the chocolate   to arrest me!

I'm sorry  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

"my name is kerry and I AM a chocoholic"  !!    ha ha. awww bless. don't beat yerself up about it mate, it wont make any difference, you're on track now and thats all that matters   

WW curry tonight, pasta with low fat pasta sauce tomorrow and chicken fajitas sunday. sorted!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll try leader   I promise!

Your so god damn organised!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have to be, otherwise I'd eat crap!  When i go food shopping I always make sure I have teas for the weekend because thats my downfall !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I start off organised then it goes to pot after a bad day!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how we doing?  

i've not been too bad, had a few drinkies over the weekend but managed to stick to low fat snacks and food although on Sat still managed to go over my points some how!   Gym yesterday, did 1½ hours in the gym and 20 lenghts. but out for this curry tonight, I'm dreading it.  I've looked in my WW book, chicken tikka (without the sauce) is about the lowest i think with plain rice.  My scales at home say I havent lost


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning,

I've been ok, but not great! Had lots to drink Sat night, and a glass on Friday. Had popcorn yesterday too! And a few squares of Galaxy. But healthy tea and was OK sat day, and was in the gym at 9am on sat morning!! Will see on Wed.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

didnt end up having the curry, one good thing to come out of a terrible night (see chat) xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Poor you hun. Hope you feel better. I was pretty darn good yesterday, and we went for a long walk with Max last night too so that should help.

xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Flower I used to find myself writing menus for a week in advance to help with me WW.  It certainly helps keep you on track.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I might have to try that. I'm terrible at the moment!
today had:

Breakkie - Smoothie (homemade) rice Crispies & Semi SKim milk
Lunch - Ciabatta Roll with Chicken tikka and salad, bag of walkers
Snack - 5 chocolate digestives!! Oops.....and a jaffa cake bar!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

weigh in day !


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm ok about it today! Just hoping I've lost 2lbs then I finally get my stone!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck hun, I'm sure you have done really well.  I feel as though I have been very good but dont feel thinner and not done as much in the gym/swimming this week.  This weekend is gonna be a killer, being off work usually = booze and food!!!

I just want 1½lb to get to my 1½ stone

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

for both of us! We'll also be   and  this weekend too! But will just go with the flow.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

any idea what the points are in a cadbury creme egg?  i've just been given one and I really want it!

so far had nimble bread toasted and a WW chicken sarnie and WW yogurt


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Found out, if its a normal creme egg it is 3.5 points

a Cadbury's Creme Egg Easter Egg with Six Small Eggs, 1 portion is 81 points!  

half a cadburys buttons egg and contents is 12


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck tonight girls!!

God I couldn't believe it when I saw the points for that Easter Egg Kerry - which is why I've asked for plants for my garden this year rather than choccy - I know then I won't be able to eat them no matter how hungry I'm feeling!! (unless I'm desparate!!!! ) and still no booze - just need to get dh to get my cross trainer back down from loft now - coz next week it's back to work and back to the diet BIG TIME!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i've asked for some tulips or something instead and i've bought us both a creme egg for sunday!  dh wants a golf umbrella !!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good idea Flower!! luckily I'll be away in a guesthouse so wouldn't have been able to pack any easter eggs anyway and dh couldn't pack any in his case to go to Africa!!  ....got a stack load in kitchen waiting to be delivered to neices/nephews and god children what temptation!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

81 points!!!!!!!!! Thats an awful lot!!

I've got eggs from parents and IL's, but will keep them wrapped and closed as long as possible!!

I've asked for sheets from my mum, but always buys me an egg anyway!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

When I went to slimming world the leader there used to ask us to bring in any unwanted easter eggs/choc and she would take them to the local children's home....it's amazing how many came minus the extra choccy bar or two!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope they made it to the childrens home, if the'd been in my car I would have eaten them all! I'm so horrid aren't I!!

Got terrible met  !! Good for weigh in though, might be lighter!!!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

good thinking hun!!  its good for something! x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

for tonight girls

I'll be back on the diet train once and for all come Monday (same day as go back to work - boo! two punishments going hand in hand!! )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Crikey, might not be the best day to start a diet then!   One thing at a time!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

i'll enjoy the suffering!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

3 lbs off !!!  5½ to go until my 2 stone!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Half a [email protected]@dy pound! I'm gutted!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

half a pound is half a pound hun, you have been good havent you though?  some times it comes off the following week, when i lost 4lbs I'd stuck the same the week previously despite being an angel.  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Not been an angel, but thought I'd at least lost 2lbs. No chance this week with easter coming up  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awwww don't be down.  Is it worth you trying the change to no count for a week and see how you get on? xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah maybe. Might try sw for a week but still go to ww weigh in. Anything is worth a try!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah good idea.  Remember SW advising about superfoods, like melons and strawberries, i'm gonna get some in to munch on.  I think the fact its AF has probably had a bit impact.  enjoy your easter (slimline G&T!) and then start afresh on Tuesday, we'll do a holiday countdown for you and work out how much you need to aim for xxxxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning everyone. I am really depressed today not only have I just had to wait int he hospital for 2 hours to have my day 21 blood test done but with the con telling me to loose some weight I have been trying to loose it really hardly and I have been so good and now what with Easter coming up all I want to do is eat easter eggs!!!

The problem is for me that the more upset and depressed I get about everything the more I want to eat bad foods and sweets!!

God what am I going to do I feel like trowing the towel in big time today!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just eaten 2 hot x buns and a glass of bucks fizz in work!  gulp

Emma, Easter is so hard!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Emma you sound like me, the more down I am the more I want to eat chococlate and bread! We can do it hun.

Flower...will defo get some more speed foods this weekend. Having a mexican night on sat with some friends, lots of Sol, nacho's and fajita's! Not good!    Mmmm....hot cross buns!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

God I know, were out for a syrian meal tomorrow then out with the parents on saturday night for a meal   Told dh i dont want any eggs in the house apart from the 2 creme eggs i bought!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

well I know now that I am not the only one! Its so hard and everyone keeps on saying to me 'don't worry your loose weight' but with the pcos as well i am finding it really hard!! I HATE being overeight!!!!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Me too Emma, it is hard. Keep going though honey. We will get there.

I've got eggs coming from both sets of parents! Might just eat them all in one day and have done with it!!

xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Yeah I know that feeling my DH is working all over easter and is on nights so that means I have 4 nights of being in front of the tv on my own all weekend GREAT! I know what I am like I get board of doing nothing and get bored of being on my own so I want to eat.... and I know I will have some easter eggs.. one won't hurt will it?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

have the docs mentioned Metformin to you Emma?


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

No which annoyed me as well!!   When I went to see the con this week I really stressed to him that I was finding it hard to loose weight as it does not seem to be coming off me no matter what I eat or don;t eat. I was hoping that they would put me on this as I have heard from others that it can help with weight loss... he basically turned round to me and told me to try harder   and there was nothing else he could go for me!! I did not mention met but now I really wish I had.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

It might be worth dropping him a line, or asking his secretary for his email address.  Its certainly helping me (I'm on it plus doing weight watchers) and I don't have pcos, Kerry is on it too and has pcos.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

I think that I will do that as it would be nice to know if and why he did not mention this to me. I really wish I had said something to him as I did ask if there was anything they can do to help me loose weight. I'll keep you all posted on that once I finally get hold of him!!

Thanks Flowerpot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Definitely ask about it hun. Or your GP, she prescibed mine for me. Its worth a try. the S/E's can be   be most of the time not.

xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes that might be a better idea if I go and see my doc as she is really nice and I felt that the con did not care that much... I think that I'll make an appointment after easter.. thanks guys u have really cheered me up this morning!!  
I think that I am still going to eat an easter egg this weekend!  
Emma


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Been good so far today....

Rice Crispies & Semi Skim, Decaf coffee x3
V Small JP with M&S Indian Rice Salad and 1tsp cheese, Fresh Pineapple.

Got a banana this arvo if I feel hungry.

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma, definitely worth asking, keep us posted.

Kerry, you good girl.  I haven't really.  had hot x bun and bucksfizz and a sliver of easter cake.  had WW chicken fajita wrap. thats it!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep I am going to make an appoinment today for after easter!!


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

All done, I have booked to see my doc on 24th April not long I am going to see if she will put me on met. fingers crossed.. What does the drug do anyway just help with slimming or does it help with ov as well?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Emma it can help with weight loss and ovulation, i have had my best ever ovulation on met with clomid.


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow that makes me wonder why I've not been out into it anyway if it helps with ov... some doctors are werid!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It is a diabetic drug that has been found to be helpful for PCOS sufferers as we can be insulin reisitant. It boosts ovulation and helps lose weight too. It is meant to help with other symptoms like excess hair but I haven't noticed much difference.  

Great news about the appt  

xx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Well lucky for me I don't have any excess hair!  Lets hope she lets me go on it... on a different notes I am totally board at work and really can't wait to go home!!

thanks Kerry and flower!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How bad have we been?!

I have been semi-bad, only had a cadburys creme egg but been for meals out fri,sat,sun and mon!  had cheese and biscuits at the meal on sat!  Loads of beer too and hardly any Met.  Went gym thurs, sun and last night so hopefully got some of it off 

xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning!!

Like I said I would be I have had 3 small easter eggs over 4 days! god that not good! Still got on the scales this morning and I have lost 4 pounds this week so I am pleased anyway!! hee hee


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've been very very very bad!!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oops!! 

how do you think you have done for tonight?  I hope I've stayed the same, fingerscrossed the gym has worked off most of what I've eaten!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not going! Can't face paying a fiver to be told I've put on, again! Just going to work extra hard this week!

Just eating M&S 3 Bean & Sweet Potato wrap. Don't have my points calculator with me but its 550 cals and 14.2g sat fat, bit high but the wrap is better than bread.

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'll go and get the telling off for us both 

thats high, is it one of their low fat ones?


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Afternoon ladies

Am polishing off the last of my easter chocs in preparation for weigh in tomorrow...got a  when I jumped on the scales last night - put on all the weight I'd lost on my ticker and more!! the heaviest I've ever been - think it was down to my 'inactivity' after my lap and eating like a   (I'd like to kid myself it was excess air still but who am I fooling!!  ) 

So it's back to the grindstone and have set self target to lose at least a stone by June 3rd (weekend of my wedding anniversary) so I can fit back into some of my more slinky numbers!!

D'you reckon that's achievable?

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

definitely hun, i was just looking at my weigh in chart and i lost 10lbs in 4 weeks so you can do it! x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Cool - am starting to feel quite uncomfortable at the mo - must sort my ticker out too looks much better than it should right now!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

No it wasn't a low fat one, unfortunately! Naughty Kerry 

I've got loads of easter eggs to eat, trying to ignore them! Think these chromium tablets are kicking in as I don't fancy sweet things at all! Had two digestives before, but only cos they were there not cos I wanted something sweet!

Good luck at weigh in Flower

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

flower - kerry - you'll be there in spirit if not in body!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

one on!  could have been much much worse.  i think the gym had got the majority of it off, i was counting up and we'd been out for meals, fri, sat, sun and mon plus we had hot x buns and bucksfizz in work, i had 2 creme eggs, about 8 packets of quavers etc!!  so all in all not too bad!!

got no meals out this week so WILL have a loss this week!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun, one on isn't bad at all. Mine would have been much worse, well I think it would. Got on the scales this morning and have LOST 3lbs! Weird!  Anyway, going to be good today, bad tomorrow then good till next Wednesday.

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

Well I did not weigh last week forgot cos af arrived and I felt poorly with this stupid toothache  
Will definately weigh tomorrow - I must have lost cos I haven't really eaten much in the last week and I had flowers from DH instead of an egg.....


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

am gearing myself up for going back tonight - going to stuff myself silly after weigh in and then it's 'ready steady go' tomorrow!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just eating melon slices!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oooh that sounds nice and refreshing - just finished off the crumpets (had two) yum yum - got some fresh pineapple to eat too - isn't it right that you're ok to eat the fresh stuff as long as you're NOT in the 2ww?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah I think so hun. I love fresh pineapple...mmmmmm


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I have lost 3lb in the last 2 weeks!!! (did not weigh last week) all down to my poorly tooth and not been able to eat anything!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Well done Sarah!!! even though its through pain and suffering


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

oh well - went back to fat club last night for first time in 6 weeks - put on all i'd lost so it's right back to the 2 stone total again!! 

here we go.........................................


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YOU CAN DO IT !!!!!!!
XXXXX


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

B3ndy you can do it!!!!! Having an infected tooth might help     at least some good has come out of my pain!!!!! Bikini here I come!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i got a top yesterday for hols, granted it was a stretchy vest, but in any case, 2 sizes smaller! and jeans one size smaller


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

whoooooooo hoooooooooo girls - go get em!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm going to have to wait a little while longer to get back into my slinky numbers!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

trust me, they are not slinky!! just smaller than i normally wear ha ha!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

must be a good feeling though hon!! and not long til you get yer 2 stone now - and in such little time - bet you're chuffed!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I am hun!  In Jan when I joined my first aim was 2 stone for my hols (7th May) I'm quite near with 2 weigh ins to go but would be happy to get this near.  I anticipate putting about half a stone on on hols but will get it off when I come back then aim for my next target!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

which is what?

I'm hoping for a stone by June 3rd (our wedding anniversary)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'll probably do half stone targets or pick something that we might be doing later in the summer and want to have a certain loss by then.  my weight loss on my ticker is what i need to get IVF on the NHS but I would like more but thats obviously my biggest target


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Monring. I've probably put all my weight back on, and I feel so bloated today! Probably all the alcohol! But I am committed now to losing 7lbs in the next 3weeks, then another 7lbs up to holiday and I'll be happy!

Well done Sarah on your 3lbs loss, thats fab.  

B3ndy..don't worry about putting on hun, your ready to start again and you know you Can do it.  

Flower...get you with your smaller jeans and tops!  

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i feel like I've been bad, i was ok (ish) until yesterday and although didnt have anything very bad (at one point last night we were gonna go for a curry but didnt phew) i had loads to drink, crisps in the pub, a big baguette in the pub for tea with cheese and chutney and a butty on the way home from the garage to soak up the beer   I'm finding it hard as i'm getting in holiday mode but i just need to be good for 2 weeks, thats all and i get 2 weeks off!!  being good today and upto weigh in, gym tonight and tomorrow lets hope its enough.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep I'm going back to the gym tonight too. Haven't been for 2 weeks so that probably hasn't helped either! Felt so fat on friday at teh wedding, but far the biggest female there!

Today had:
2 weetabix with semi skim and a banana 
Cheese & Onion toastie with a bit of ketchup and a slimasoup, small piece of choc birthday cake. 3 pints of water.

Not sure what is for tea yet, we ahve no food, and no money till friday!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

if all else fails for tea if you are skint beans on toast is filling or omlette or something!  think were having pasta.  trying to stay motivated to go to the gym, just wanna go home.  i was raring to go this morning but its wearing off!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've just said to DH we'll have to make something from the freezer, like waffles and fish fingers with pea's! Very imaginative! I'm going to the gym just to get back into it. Its so easy for stop going and not want to go back, but once I'm there I love it! Just want to get some more flab off before I bare myself to Portugal!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

How was your tea last night?!  We made canneloni with full fat pasta sauce oops and garlic bread. was delicious, although did an hour at the gym.

Weighed on my scales this morning, not lost anything or maybe put one on.  not going gym tonight as dh has been up poorly in the night so had no sleep, totally knackered and will just wanna go home to see he is ok xxx


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

Morning everyone! soz I have not been around too much! I am gutted today been really good this week only had dinner out on sat and a few drinkies and I have only lost 2 pounds this week! gutted I really wanted to push myself and loose more!

ho well never mind!   

Also went to the doc's yesterday to ask about putting me on met and she told me that I was not allowed it coz I'm not diabetic! gutted the only other help and advise she gave to me was go to the gym!!!!!!!

Also   came on sat too.... so looks like a fat BFN for me this month! I was really upset yesterday   too much but today I am feeling OK about it.. next month will be my month!

how is everyone else today OK?

Emma


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Ola,

Well, I was pretty good. Didn't have Fish Fingers and Waffles, made quorn chili instead with Basmati rice. It was yum. Had a spoonful of Sour cream with it though, and a bit of easter egg afterwards, but I had been to the gym for an hour. Did 5 mins cross trainer, 10 mins bike and 20 mins uphill walking. Followed by 200 crunches. So should be ok. Going to try and go tonight, then walk Max too.

Just had 2 weetabix and 2 pieces of toast as hungry today. Crispbread and something for lunch (didn't have tome to stop and get Quorn pate!) with a Mushroom cupasoup. Will have some fruit too. Managed to drink 4 pints of water yesterday afternoon which I was pleased about!

Emma...Sorry she wouldn't put you on Met. Didn't she know its used for PCOS as well??  

Flower...Cannelloni sounds good. Hope thats not what made DH ill??  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

cheeky !!!  

Mmmm chilli, could just eat that now!  I'm really hungry this week dont know whats a matter with me.

emma, what an idiot, didnt they know its for pcos too?  I am not diabetic, in fact i dont have pcos, but still have it


----------



## candykidd (Feb 13, 2006)

see that annoyed me even more!   I hate the doc's in my area there all rubbish! I wish that I had a nice con and a nice doc who was supportive and gave me everything I wanted!!   

All my doc said to me was to go back and see her in a months time if I have not lost any weight and that she would write to me con. So as thats a total waste of time I am going to give the con a call (if I can find the number) and ask them! I bet I still get a no!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

What a bugger, I would definitely keep trying hun. 

Flower....I'm hungry this week too. Not gonna have my crispbread, will have a JP and salad instead, keep me going till after the gym.

These chromium have stopped making me feel sick, but I do have a headache. I hope they work and stop my cravings!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

dreading tonight, i've put on I'm sure I have!  oops!  xxx

just having boring cottage cheese and melba toasts


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I bet you haven't! You'll be pleasantly surprised.

I'm not going, again!  Kerry, but can't face it!

Having crispbread and mushroom pate with cup a soup for lunch. Have a WW choc crisp if I get desperate later!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

why you not going hun? 

i honestly think i wont have lost, so it really would be a surprise   I only have tonight and next weds and then 2 weeks off yeah!!!  already said next friday (last day in work) i'll be partaking in a colleagues birthday cakes


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry -I'll be sending the WW   round to you young lady!! I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised...I was dreading last week and was a little   at finding out I'd put on the half stone i'd lost since Nov but am glad I went coz feel I've been more focused this last week...I'll know if it's been worth it tomorrow!!

Good luck tonight flower....not much to go til the 2 stone target!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks hun, not holding out much hope but ah well !  xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower. 

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Stayed the same....phew! 

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done hun, thats great


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

good stuff! 

Q for u both - how much did you lose after your first weigh in on met? how much should I be 'happy' with (anything would be good and clothes are feeling lighter - but acc to my scales I've only lost 2lbs and last time I went after starting met I'd lost 3 and a half pounds  )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

First week on WW I lost 7lbs. Second week nothing! That was the first time I'd done a "diet" whilst on Met.

Do you go tonight?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Met hasnt made a difference to my weekly loss but it has kept it coming off.  I've lost the odd 3lbs here and there but mainly 1-2 lbs per week x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I think Met is the reason I have kept off what I've lost. I think its has helped slightly, but has allowed me to stay the same when I've not been so good!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that's what I found up until my op - and then it all went doollaley......oh well I guess I'll find out tonight.....though the way I'm feeling right now I could go eat a box of chocs! (see chat thread)


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

hun

xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I stayed the same girls!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done Sarah, you prepared to put on on hols?  I reckon I'll put on about half a stone!!! xxx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

me too!!!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i'm struggling this week to stay on track, its because i can see my hols on the horizon!  we went out with work last for italian and i had garlic bread/bruschetta (we all shared) and a huge pasta with tom sauce, mushrooms and a latte oops! nice tho ha ha!   trying to be good today, then out for SIL hen night tomorrow, having a meal out and drinks (lots of them)  but will try and dance it off!!


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

I know what you mean I am bit like that!!!! but DH still on the [email protected]@y porridge diet so if he isn't eating with me its easier not to binge....BUT he is working Monday!!!! Aghhhhhh!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was quite good yesterday, and have only had 2 toast so far today. Got to really start taking this diet seriously, not just for holiday but so that if our names come up for IVF we are ready to do and don't have to wait for me to lose weight.

Sarah...well done staying the same hun.

Flower...Italian sounds good! We're going to Est Est Est on Sunday with my folks and sister and her boyf. Can't wait! 

Might give myself this weekend to enjoy myself and then start properly on Tuesday. Shopping tonight so can stock up on healthy stuff and fruit. Easter eggs are all gone, thank goodness!!

xxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Lost 3lbs on Thursday girls - but been v. naughty this weekend - even started drinking again (see chat thread for reason)
anyway - am reigning myself back in again...here's to thursday!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've been bad, very very bad!  call it pre-holiday excitement!!  too much booze and a curry last night 

I have so put on tomorrow night but I'm almost on my hols ha ha!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've not been too bad, just the alcohol on Sunday that was bad. Been good today, Cornflakes for breakkie and mini quiche with a huge salad for lunch. Thats it!
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

well done you!

i also had cheese on toast yesterday morning and lots of bags of crisps over the weekend    the curry was fab last night, naan bread, popadums, onion baji oops!

so hungry at the mo, must be pre-AF, i constantly want to eat!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was like that last week. Its gone now. And I don't want to tempt fate but considering I'm due on this weekend, I haven't got sore boobs at all! Not like me. Could be the lack of medication!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I have put about half a stone on i'm sure I have !!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm sure you haven't. Dont' forget if   is due you'll be holding water. Are you going to weigh in tonight? I'm undecided whether to go back or not.

4 more sleeps hun


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah I'm going tonight, i really think I've put on but not really fussed, then its 2 weeks off then back on track again when we get back!  i thought i might as well at least go tonight tho and at least i will have a proper difference of what i put on when i get back from hols.

Yeah AF due anytime between now and Sun so that will be a couple of pounds on I bet

yep   2 more work get ups!!!  xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm not going to weigh in now until after holiday. then I can start again from scratch and work to myvtarget of 10st. Going to be good and go to the gym as well until holiday then enjoy myself.  Think we all need a break! 

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hi my favourite dieting girlies  

Sorry Ive not been around for ages, its been a bit of a weird time.  Anyway, I weighed in on Sunday (have changed my weigh day) and had lost half a pound after the previous weeks 2lb gain    Not bad loss considering I wasnt even trying.

Anyway, started the Rosemary Conolly GI Jeans 2 Week Kickstart on Sunday and all is going well.  I even sneaked on the scales today and have lost already!  No wonder, its sooo restrictive, there is hardly any food allowed at all.  I keep telling myself though that its only for 2 weeks, I can do it!  I need this boost to my weight loss after all the faffing around Ive been doing.

Out of curiosity I switched to WWs Full Choice online and entered in the food Im eating on this RC 2 week thing.  Well normally Im allowed 24 points a day on WWs (if I were doing Full Choice I mean) but the RC thing works out at only 13!!    If I dont get a fantastic result on the scales on Sunday I will be seriously unimpressed  

So how are you all getting on with your diets?  Flower & Kerry - cant be long til your holidays now eh?

Good luck with weigh ins, hope you are all doing well.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

the girls in the office have asked me to be their WW leader, once a week weigh them, write it in a little book that we have designed on the computer and give them a pep talk.  they are gonna pay £2 and I'm gonna put the money towards office fruit and WW snacks etc!  first weigh in for them is Friday


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

blimey flower - you really are going to get the chance to be a WW leader then!!    - good luck tonight at weigh in ....bet you'll be pleasantly surprised. I've found this week that I've not been as strict (not weighing everything) but still being good and acc to my scales at home I've lost 2lbs ...but will find out tomorrow.

Witchie -   at just being on 13 points - I would be falling over if I just had that amount to eat in a day!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy 
fully expecting to have put on, but its not so bad when you expect it. I'm pre-AF plus had naughty stuff including an indian on monday night   I'm definitely in holiday mode.  I did some pizza last night, a WW for me and a chicken full fat one for dh and scoffed a piece of his!!  I'll be fine when i get back from hols


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

exactly - you've been soooooooooo good for sooooooooooooo long you deserve a break away from it all!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't know how I've done it !  Lost a pound!  
despite having an indian, full fat cheese on toast, italian meal out! i can only assume that the days I was good have evened it out plus the dancing I did in the club on sat night


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well done you! Thats fantastic!

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Just some advice on weight loss.
I was advised by my acupuncturist as I have pcos that carbs are bad for me, I was previoulsy following well ish a low GI diet, oats for breakfast, wholemeal/granary bread only etc etc.  anyway I have given up all carbs, except the ocassional blip-I can however eat as many veg and as much fruit except bananas parsnips sweet pots as I want so it is not an atkins.  Lots of protein, lots of water 2l per day minimum.  Reduced caffeine-I have no coffee and max 2cups real tea per day.  I also drink hot water and lemon twice a day at least-apparently cleansing.
My typical diet is: 
Breakfast: fruit and yoghurt (only a bit of yoghurt) or scrambled egg and beans (no toast)
snack: some brazil nuts 2-3 with an apple
Lunch: soup (no pots in it though) or a salad-protein is good so I have mackerel or lean chicken or sardines
snack: If no protein with lucnch I have a small piece of protein-half a slice of ham/chick or a forkful of fish
Dinner: Fish/meat with steamed veg or salad-no pots
Supper: piece of fruit or yoghurt-hot water with lemon.

as much organis as is poss-not poss when you buy lunch out though!  My food bills have increased by about £7 per week I reckon.

Saintly I know, I do eat out at least once per week when I may have a small glass of wine with lots of soda water.

I have lost 11 lb in 5 weeks and have not found it that hard.  I have about a stone to go now, I have not been doing any exercise during my 2ww either, I go to yoga once a week in the first half of my cycle and do the cross trainer 2-3 times per week for 1/2 an hour.

I will let you know if all this hard work pays off and I get a BFP.

Strawbs xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs....I'm a PCOSer too. I struggle with no carbs as I'm veggie and feel very limited without some potatoes or pasta. I know I should try and eat less but its really not that easy.  If you can fill up on meat thats great, but I can't. I do eat quite a lot of veggies and fruit though. I try not to have bread at lunch or tea, although doens't always work! I'm trying to cut down on sugar too and taking Chromium supplements to help with sugar cravings (so far its been ok, but has given me Met like symptoms). 

After seeing an accupunturist last year, she told me to give up wheat and dairy, stop drinking coffee and tea and eat lots of fresh food. I managed it for a couple of weeks, but it was hard to maintain.

I'm really struggling at the moment. Four weeks till holiday an dI've only lost 12lbs!

xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

kerry any loss is good.    I would struggle if I was veggie, prob eat loads of cheese, which defeats the object!
Had a bean soup for lunch good for protein and filling, rest of office probably haven't appreciated it!! Bit windy all afternoon!

Good luck for your hols
strawbs xxx
p.s off for an indian tonight difficult one no rice, naan or popadums, may have a bit of naan and call today my blip day!!!


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

another 2 and a half off tonight girls - only another 1.5lbs and I've already done my first half stone!!! 
treated self with my usual fishcake and chips tonight!!  .....gonna try be good tomorrow as we're off out for meal on Sat for dh's birthday.

'speak tomorrow' 

S
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

B3ndy, WELL DONE!!!  

I hope you all do really well whilst I'm away, I am officially on my hols now and not dieting ha ha!!!  GOOD LUCK!!!  I hope I come back to seeing less of you xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Strawbs....the soup sounds nice. Was that homemade or bought? I love beans, not baked beans in tomato sauce though!

B3ndy...well done you, your doing really well.

Flower....enjoy yourself hun. I'll try my hardest while your away and hopefully my ticker might have moved by the time you get back!

Is cranberry juice bad? Think I've got Cystitus!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Kerry - after my lap I was drinking the Cranberry Light stuff - got all the goodness of the usual one just less sugar - think it was around 2 points for each average sized glass.


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah, i have the light one too x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah bought the Sainsburys be good to yourself one. 

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

that should be ok + plenty of water!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

good afternoon ladies!

Flower - wow, losing a pound is great considering the week you have had.  You must be a total saint when you are being good  

Kerry - congrats on your 12lb loss so far, thats nearly a stone and almost 6 bags of sugar!!  Re the PCOS thing, my friend suffered IF for years with really bad PCOS.  She followed a low GI diet but didnt reduce carbs and had fantastic success with it. I guess its whatever works for you that matters.  

b3ndy - well done girl, you are doing fantastic with that weight loss!  Makes the trip to the scales less daunting doesnt it?  

Strawbs - sounds like you've got this diet nailed hun, you are doing really well.  Keep up the good work!

well im currently on day 6 of the RC GI Jeans Diet kickstart plan and believe me, Im counting off the days!  I am expecting a great loss on Sunday and anything less will probably see me going straight out for a McDs or something!     Still only eating around 750 calories a day/12-13 points on WWs.  Still, if it works thats all that matters right?  So, day 6 means I only have 8 days left woohoo!!  I will be celebrating!  

Went to the pictures last night and took some grapes with me so I wouldnt scoff any popcorn.  did the trick although did need to sneak out half way through to go to the loo    Oh well, better than scoffing 1000 calories worth of buttery popcorn I guess!

Keep up the good work girls, everyone seems to be doing really well just now - long may it last!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Think I need a personal chef to make me healthy stuff all the time! How fab would that be!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

That would be my dream kerry - when my lotto numbers come up that's one thing I'd do for my dream house - my own chef ....oh and a cleaner...oh yes and the Naked Gardener!!     (only thing I have to do now is buy some tickets I've only ever played the lottery on a handful of occasions since it started!)

You can tell people are really into the diet mode with the sun out though - the queue outside the door at WW last night went on for ever - it took me 25mins to get weighed!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

BE GOOD WHILST I AM AWAY OR ELSE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

good luck xxxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Morning girls.  Just wanted to let you know I lost 3lbs today taking my total weight loss to 2 stones! woohoo am very pleased.  Thought it would have been more considering how strict this 2 week plan is but hey, any loss is great and its nice to hit the 2 stones lost target.

Only 36.6lbs to go til I hit my BMI target and can start IUI.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well doe Witchie, the plan is obviously paying off.

I'm considering going back to WW this week, trying to stick to it until my hoidays. Like I said last week I'm really worried about piling the pounds back on now I'm off Met. I know I need to be extra careful. Starting being good again today.

Breakfast....cornflakes and semi skim.
Lunch...2 slices toast with mushroom pate and veggies
Tea....not sure yet!

xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Am defo going to WW tonight. Meeting my firend there who is already thin but wants to shed a few pounds!

Will hopefully not be much mroe than before!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

to you Kerry ......and remember don't   yourself up....one step at a time...you'll do it!! 

as for your thin friend - slip some extra sugars in her tea!!!      

i've been useless this week - snacking for England .....I bought dh a packet of 'Happy Faces' at the weekend (his fave biccies - big kid!! ) ...and after I woke from my nap yesterday I came downstairs and munched my way through 3 of them without even thinking (they're 1 and a half points each!!!..and then followed by 3 jaffa cakes!!)     B3ndy!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I won't tell you what I've eaten the last couple of days, but as I saw on Belly Buddies earlier, it wasn't just for Britain but for Scotland, Wales and Ireland as well!!

I'm going to try my hardest until we go away. I could lose another half stone in three weeks if I try hard.

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

seriously though - of course half a stone is achievable... stay   and you can do anything you put your mind to - remember that!!

we need to have good news to report to our class leader when she gets back!! (talking of which - I wonder how many cocktails she'll have supped by the pool so far on her holiday?!!    )


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I was just thinking about her before too. Bet she's having a fabulous time. Hope Sarah is too. Three weeks tomorrow and I will be!


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Kerry - sorry Ive not been around much.  Listen, i was just thinking, why dont you do that Rosemary Conley kickstart plan?  She says you can lose up to 12lbs (alhtough i think half a stone is more likely) in 2 weeks.  I typed it out today for a friend of mine, if you want it PM me with your email address and I will send it over.  I lost 3lbs on it last week so its doing something!

 B3ndy - hows things?  You know, I can always come in here with the   and keep you girls toeing the line if you like!!    Im having to be extra strict until Sunday so I can finish this kickstart thingy but should be worth it.  Anyway, seeing as Im suffering I'd gladly come in here and share that with you girls


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Witchie...I'll PM you now hun. 

Went to WW last night. Put 3lbs on over the last 4 weeks. Not too bad I supoose, but need to get it back off again plus more!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

HI Kerry

Sorry to hear you gained last night but dont worry about it, you'll have that weight off in no time.  Ive sent that RC plan to you so have a look and see what you think.  It is quite tough going but it really works.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Cheers ears! Just been to Tesco and stocked up on fruit & veg. Stir fry for tea with Sezchen sauce and a bit of rice - yum! Just bought a bean & cheese wrap in Tesco - it was about 9 points! Not a good start! But thats all I've had, and water.

Brekkie - cornflakes with semi skim 2.5 points, 2 cups of decaf with semi skim 1 point
Water
Lunch - wrap 9 points
Water
Tea - Veg stir fry 0 points, sauce 3 points, rice 3 points

Total = 20.5 points
Left over 1.5 (plus 3 if I got to the gym m aking 4.5)

Will check out the RC thingy and let you know hun

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Good luck Kerry - you can do it!!

Witchie - feel free to come on here and   us up.....I need it every now and again!! am hoping for at least a pound and a half tonight so I can claim my first half stone (1 down and 3 more half stones to go)..........so fingers crossed!!

S
xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, good luck B3ndy hope you get it!

x


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers chuck

xxx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

good luck b3ndy, you will do it hun.

only 2 more days of RC to go yippee!! haha

see you girls tomorrow xx


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi All

Hope you dont mind me joining in for a chat, i joined WW about 8 weeks ago and have lost 20ibs so far, as you can see from the ticker theres a lot more to go  
I dont get online too often but would be nice to track my weight loss on here and see how everyone else is doing.

Good Luck Everyone, 

L.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

HI Babycakes, welcome to the diet thread. Nice to have you around. Congrats on your loss so far, sounds like your doing really well. Which WW plan do you follow? Most of us re doing points. Good luck, and keep us posted.

B3ndy...how did you do hun??

I was sooooo good yesterday! I was starving after work, but by the time I had unpacked the shopping I decided to clean the house to save me doing it on Sunday and I wasn't that hungry after that! Made Veg Stir Fry with Szechuan Sauce and a bit of Basmati Rice. Then nothing, two pints of sugar free squash and bed! How good am I!!!

Had toast for breakfast today with lemon jelly. Got a smoothie to drink in a bit (homemade), JP and tuna sweetcorn with salad, and Pasta with Dolmio Light stir in sauce for tea. Look at me being all organised, Flower would be proud!!

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

half a pound off in the end....not the end of the world - but was really hoping to do that first half stone - oh well - there's always next week!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Still half a pound in the right direction hun. Well done


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

morning girls - how are we all today?

Kerry - oooohhh look at you all organised, Im impressed   I think you will shift those few pounds before your holiday no probs at this rate  

b3ndy - well done on your weight loss, remember half a pound is equivalent to a slab of butter so it all counts.

babycakes - well done on your weightloss so far.  I have a lot of weight to lose to get to my ultimate goal but am taking it a step at the time - BMI 30 first then go from there, doesnt seem so daunting that way!

Well i have a confession to make Ive not been an angel this week on RC diet.  Mind you, all ive done is have 2 extra slices of toast with scrape of jam which still only works out around 17 points - not bad considering i should be having 24.  still hoping for a good result on sunday, fingers crossed.


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

sending you lots of   witchie!!

babycakes   - welcome..........good luck for getting to your target.....I'm aiming for my first stone by June 10th (we've got a  weekend away in BAth with LOTS of skinny friends - so would like to be able to wear some summery stuff without my bingo wings getting in the way!!    )


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Kerry

Im doing the points, i done weight watchers when i was 17 and lost 3 stone on the points diet, i was always slim until my lap and then i was put on progeterone for endo, then i packed up smoking 3 years ago then the weight piled on from there,  

The weight isnt coming off evenly tho, a few weeks ago i lost 7.5 ibs in one week! and this week i lost 5.5 ibs, in between has either been half a pound or a pound.

L.xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Babycakes...I had weeks like that, very up and down. I' just hoping that being off Met doesn't slow my loss down. I should be able to go back on it in 2 cycles time. I've got to give baseline bloods for my IVF man. Stick with, you can do it! 

Witchie..thank you. Don't worry about the toast, like you say your still well under on points. Hope you ge a good result on Sunday. Are you going back on WW after that?

B3ndy..he he he at the bingo wings!!

xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Kerry - yes will be back on the WWs No Count diet on Sunday.  I tend to lose 2-3lbs a week on that when I stick to it rigidly and seem to eat so much more food which helps satisfy my huge appetite  

B3ndy - thanks for the positive vibes, I need all the help I can get to stop my halo slipping!!  

Babycakes - dont worry too much about the rate of weight loss.  Ive lost over 3 stone on both the points system and no count with weight watchers, both are excellent diets.  so long as you are sticking to your points and have the bonus system figured out then you should be fine.  You said you had a lot of weight to lose which probably explains the large amounts you can lose sometimes however make sure you stay hydrated and eat a balanced diet (i know you know that already though  )  When I did nocount last year I was losing anywhere between 2 - 5lbs each week although most weeks it was 2-3 but did get the nice occasional surprise bonus loss! lol


----------



## honeypot31 (Mar 8, 2005)

Witchie poo cat- you have done really well losing over 3 stone, im hoping to lose another 20ib before we go to majorca in about 10 weeks, im going to go and buy a load of new clothes before we go and hopefuly should have more choice in clothes shops.

L.xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,57724.new.html#new

New home that way

 and 

xx


----------

